# 2012 American Home Haunt Contest



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello all my fellow home haunters. We worked hard this year and had to put down the code to start our haunt build. So we wanted to do an into type contest for this year, and here it is..

http://www.facebook.com/homehauntcontest

This year its basic. 
1. Upload your home haunt photos for this year.
2. Get lots of Likes
3. WIN

The photos and or videos with the most Likes will be the winners of this year American Home Haunt Contest.


----------

